# what kind of water for tads?



## DF20 (Jul 7, 2007)

Distilled or spring water for tads?


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Spring water is the better choice for tads.


----------



## stingfrog (Apr 1, 2007)

I've used spring water, dechlorinated tap water and tadpole tea made by boiling magnolia leaves and diluting afterward. I had relative luck with spring water and dechlorinated tap water but seem to have the best with the tadpole tea. Never used distilled water.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Aged tap is what I use....central PA water has some "healthy" minerals for the tads.

Spring would be my next choice.

Do NOT use distilled water - short explanation - it's too pure.


----------



## DF20 (Jul 7, 2007)

thanks for the replies, il have to try it out then, thanks again


----------



## theglassfrog (Sep 6, 2009)

what exactly catagorizes it as spring water are we talking drinking water like arrow head spring water and also when u age tap water do u have to add any conditoners like the methyl blue i think is what its called correct me if im wrong?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

theglassfrog said:


> what exactly catagorizes it as spring water are we talking drinking water like arrow head spring water and also when u age tap water do u have to add any conditoners like the methyl blue i think is what its called correct me if im wrong?


You don't have to add anything....just let the tap water sit out uncovered and the chlorine will evaporate.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Yes you can use distilled water, you just have to add minerals back. I have used nothing but distilled and reverse osmosis / deionized water. These are the purest from of water as in everything has been taken out.(removed of all chemicals and minerals) There are two products that work really great when "adding" back to PURE water, RO right and blackwater extract. And many more that work also, follow directions!

and like phil said you need to leave out tap water for a minimum of 24 hours with 48 being nice. But you should get your water tested first, local pet store or do it yourself kits. To see mineral content and and other qualities that could be harmful.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I use R/O water on my tadpoles, with a pinch of java moss and an approximately 2''x2'' section of Indian almond leaf. I keep them in glass mason jars, and just add more R/O water to the jar as water evaporates (typically once a week, when I feed).

When using tap water, check and see if your water provider is using chlorine or choramine. Chlorine will evaporate out with time, while choramine will not, but can be easily removed with a dechlorinator.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I use either distilled water or RO water. I believe our tap has fluoride in it which I'm assuming is not great for the tads. So I filter everything out and then I use Black Water Extract to put the good minerals back in.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

R/O water with Blackwater extract. I've been trying well water (central pa - high carbonates) and Blackwater extract with success as well.


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

I've used the wonderful liquid rock that comes from my well in SE PA in a 50/ 50 mix with tadpole tea made from Pin Oak leaves soaked in the previously mentioned liquid rock.

George


----------

